# Discount code for Camping Card ACSI



## darach

Went to preorder 2009 ACSI Camping card and there is a box to enter a discount code - does anyone have a code for this.
Seems a bit mean when its only £10.50 but if its available, why not.
Derek


----------



## angie

Hi Derek,
You have a PM


----------



## wobby

Hi Angie me too Please

Wobby


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi if there is a code me also if possiable your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Can I also join in please as I am about to purchase the book.

Ron


----------



## darach

Thanks Angie and Keith great forum always somebody has an answer for your query.
Thanks 
Derek


----------



## MikeHol

Hi,

Anyone who is interested in the ACSI camping card and hasn't used this scheme before, Please be aware that there are EXCESS charges in addition to the advertised rates, when used on campsites. Also at least one of the campsites that we used didn't have the facilities stated in the guide.
As a result I notified the UK sellers, who noted my complaints but haven't yet done aything positive about it.
My gripe was that the small print isn't available on their website. It is only AFTER purchasing it that you realise excess charges can be made.These can be far higher than you might expect!
As one example, the 2008 ACSI guide showed one site as charging 10 euro's, when in fact they charged 12.50 euro's.
Others that we used were similar.

Mike Hol


----------



## 96706

About to purchase in time for New Year travels, Can we have the code as well please. 
Thanks in anticipation,

Peter & Jean


----------



## Grizzly

MikeHol said:


> , Please be aware that there are EXCESS charges in addition to the advertised rates, when used on campsites.


Hi Mike...We've used the ACSI card in campsites all over Europe for many years and have never come across any excess or unexpected charges. On some sites, especially when the seasons are changing, there are ACSI areas where the pitches might be a little smaller or further from the lake or whatever and the hook up is only the amperage specified in the book. You are given the choice, if you want, to move to a bigger pitch and higher amperage but we've never had pressure applied.

Usually you simply turn up, present your ACSI card and choose your pitch and very often the amperage is bigger than specified. We've never had different facilities -eg showers, loos, pool entry etc to those paying full rate either. There is no way that anyone camping on the site could tell who is on ACSI rates and who is paying full whack.

There is usually a small tourist tax- usually less than 1 euro per night- but this is payable by all campers and at all sites all over Europe and goes towards facilities in the locality. We reckon this is a good idea and one which UK honeypot resorts might like to copy.

Can you name some of the sites where you have had to pay the excess and what it was for ?

G


----------



## angie

Hi everyone,
Like I informed Derek, if you order through Vicarious books you can get a 5% discount. The code to use is on the subscriptions discount database for subscribers. I'm not stating what the code is here for everyone to see as this shouldn't be made available for those who are unwilling to part with their £10 subscription,
Hope this helps everyone


----------



## smiler

Hi, could i please have the discount code as i use ACSI frequently, thankyou Smiler


----------



## Patsy

Same here please We use the book quite a bit and are about to purchase the 2009 Many thanks 

Patsy


----------



## UncleNorm

Good evening. Reference the discount code for ACSI books from Vicarious Books...

Angie and Keith have given all the information that is needed...

_*



if you order through Vicarious books you can get a 5% discount. The code to use is on the subscriptions discount database for subscribers. I'm not stating what the code is here for everyone to see as this shouldn't be made available for those who are unwilling to part with their £10 subscription

Click to expand...

*_


----------



## angie

Thanks UncleNorm,
I have sent replies by PM to everyone (subscribers only!!) that have requested the code but anyone who is a subscriber can find this by going to the top of the main page to - subscriptions-then drop down menu-subscription discount database


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: Hi again I am new to the site and do not understand all the in's and out yet thank you Angie for the information your's Brian and Nod :lol:


----------



## wobby

Well, I'm not new and should have known.  
\
Thanks Angie


----------



## 2escapees

New subscriber and just printed off the ASCI order form so can you give the code?


----------



## wobby

Go to home page > Click on subscription > in the drop down > click on Discount database.
Scroll down page a bit to "show all records" click on the binoculars next to it > Now scroll down page to Vicarious books > Read general info. 

Wobby


----------



## 95897

I ordered mine with Vicarious Books a few weeks ago and was told that the new 2009 card should arrive before I leave for Spain on New Year's Eve (after attending Lady J's bash at Southsea). Has anyone received their 2009 card yet?

Keith
Aaronsdad


----------



## Don_Madge

I've just spoken to Chris at Vicarious Books and the ACSI guides will be dispatched on the 9th December.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## steles

we're MHF subscribers, currently in Spain and trying to order ACSI 2009 on line, but the website won't recognise the discount code. Anyone know if it's changed, if so to what - perhaps you could pm us?
many thanks
steles


----------



## hilldweller

MikeHol said:


> As one example, the 2008 ACSI guide showed one site as charging 10 euro's, when in fact they charged 12.50 euro's.


Good God, what did you do. Gone are the days you could give Johnny Foreigner a sound thrashing and our gun ships are tied up all the time now with other bad types, one has to book them months in advance. I hope you refused to pay.

I missed your letter in The Times, sorry.

What did your MP say ?


----------



## OldWomble

We have had several cases where the site has said "don't bother with that, it's cheaper without!" imagine that happening in England!!!


----------



## peedee

I have just placed a fairly large order with Vacarious Books and forgotten I could get a MHF subscriber discount  

peedee


----------



## OldWomble

peedee said:


> I have just placed a fairly large order with Vacarious Books and forgotten I could get a MHF subscriber discount
> 
> peedee


Oops, not a good start to the year!


----------

